# Recommendations on Roof Coat and...



## rhellyer (Mar 24, 2021)

Any recommendations on roof coat and trailer safety breakaway unit?

Thanks


----------



## Philipclopez (Apr 29, 2021)

I use Heng’s Rubber Roof Coating, and it’s a fantastic product. I adore the fact that this model is versatile enough to work in numerous situations such as on your RV roof or sealing up seams and tears. This versatility ensures you’ll get the most out of this product that you can.


----------



## rhellyer (Apr 29, 2021)

Philipclopez said:


> I use Heng’s Rubber Roof Coating, and it’s a fantastic product. I adore the fact that this model is versatile enough to work in numerous situations such as on your RV roof or sealing up seams and tears. This versatility ensures you’ll get the most out of this product that you can.


Thanks for info


----------

